# 20" Poison für die Zwilllinge



## zzeuzz (5. März 2015)

Guten Morgen, 

Die nächste Zeit baue ich für die Zwillinge zwei 20" Räder auf Basis des Poison Rahmens. 

Dieses mal werde ich mein Augenmerk verstärkt auf die farbliche Abstimmung legen. Absoluter Leichtbau hat keine Priorität obwohl ich versuchen werde unter 8 kg zu kommen. 

Das eine Rad wird weiß/lila und das andere blau/orange. 

Bilder und Teile folgen. 

Ronny


----------



## nadine09 (5. März 2015)

Perfekt .... Gleich im Doppelpack.  Ich bin auf die Teile gespannt.  Anregungen kann man ja nie genug bekommen.  Abonniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (6. März 2015)

Wir haben mal etwas gezeichnet. Grob werden diese so aussehen. 

Aufbau ganz grob :

20" Poison Rahmen + Starrgabel
10 fach XT Schaltung
Avid Single Digit 7 - V Brakes
Novatec Naben
Kin Lin Felgen
KCNC Teile

Schauen wir mal wies weiter geht. 

Ronny


----------



## paradox (6. März 2015)

Cool,


gibt es bei Radsport Erdmann nicht auch Lila oder Pinke Speichen, so als EyeCatcher wie bei deinem Lütten?
ansonsten schick schick. Gabel eloxieren lassen oder lackieren?


----------



## zzeuzz (6. März 2015)

Ich lasse das ich pulvern.  Auch die Naben.
Da bekommt man auch sehr gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## zzeuzz (6. März 2015)

Speichen gibt es farbige das ist kein Thema


----------



## Roelof (6. März 2015)

wird interessant.  weiter so.


----------



## zzeuzz (10. März 2015)

Die Teile trudeln nach und nach hier bei mir ein. Ist bei den Farben alles nicht ganz so einfach.
Ich denke farblich passt es ganz gut wenn auch nicht perfekt. Die Stützen werden natürlich noch entsprechend gekürzt.

Ronny


----------



## paradox (10. März 2015)

Cool, was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## zzeuzz (10. März 2015)

Eclat Webster 185 g


----------



## paradox (10. März 2015)

Danke,

ist der Sattel so hart hart, oder ist der noch Lederbezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (10. März 2015)

Ist eher hart hart


----------



## zzeuzz (10. März 2015)

So heute habe ich ein wenig was geschafft. Angebaut habe ich die Avid Single Digit 7. VBrake Sockel und die beiden Linsenkopfschrauben sind aus Titan. Die Seilzugschraube werde ich noch gegen eine orangene aus Alu ersetzen.

Das Innenlager ist ein Neco welches inkl. Schrauben 280g wiegt. Alles andere ist einfach zu teuer.

Die Sattelstütze habe ich auf 250 mm gekürzt. Durch die Vewendung von Titanschrauben und meiner Yokes konnte ich diese auf 180g drücken. Kein Spitzenwert aber Sie ist orange 

Der Sattel ist ein Eclat Webster, welcher 180g wiegt. Mal sehen wie die kleinen damit klar kommen.

Soweit so gut. Felgen sind auch schon gekommen. Die Naben lassen leider noch auf sich warten.

Ronny


----------



## zzeuzz (11. März 2015)

Früh übt sich


----------



## zzeuzz (12. März 2015)

Lenker KCNC auf 52 cm gekürzt : 117g
Vorbau KCNC FlyRyde 50mm mit Aluschrauben : 78g

Der Kontrast weiß/lila ist einfach nur sehr sehr geil. Kommt leider auf dem Bild nicht halb so gut rüber


----------



## Roelof (12. März 2015)

Die Farbe find ich gut.
Von Alu-Schrauben an der Vorbau-Schaftklemmung würde ich dringend abraten - selbst bei Kindern. 
Am Lenker finde ich sie "nur" grenzwertig, nachdem du ja wissen wirst, welche Legierung du da reindrehst, okay. 
Mit Grade 5 Titan hätte ich trotzdem ein ruhigeres Gewissen...

Bin gespannt ob die anderen Lila Teile den selben Farbton haben.


----------



## zzeuzz (12. März 2015)

Alu ist bei 20 kg absolut problemlos. Ich kenne Leute die fahren mit 75 kg im Rennen Alu am Vorbau und an der kompletten Bremsanlage. Das würde ich auch nicht machen.  Farblich passt bisher alles recht gut. Mal sehen ob der Beschichter die Gabeln wie gewollt hinbekommt.  

Er wird wohl erst eine Schicht Chrom aufbringen und dann ein wenig transparent die Farbe. Seine Felgen an der Wand sehen jedenfalls viel versprechend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (13. März 2015)

Wieder etwas geschafft. Leider lassen die purple Röllchen noch auf sich warten.


----------



## paradox (14. März 2015)

Schick, aber warum 31.8 und nicht 25.4?


----------



## zzeuzz (14. März 2015)

Weil es keine 25,4 Vorbauten gibt. Der ganze Markt ist leer


----------



## paradox (14. März 2015)

Wie jetzt? Kcnc gibt es doch auch so. Habe ich für das 16" Projekt hier schon liegen...


https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/Fly-Ride-Vorbau-25-4-mm-5-p27012/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/SC-Bone-Flat-Lenker-p19939/


----------



## zzeuzz (14. März 2015)

Keiner meiner Großhändler kann noch 25,4 liefern. Das stirbt aus.


----------



## paradox (14. März 2015)

Ah ja ok. Als Händler hat man einen anderen Blickwinkel auf die Sache. Kenne ich zur genüge.


----------



## zzeuzz (14. März 2015)

Japp aber direkt beim kcnc Distributor gibt es nix mehr in 25,4


----------



## zzeuzz (21. März 2015)

So der erste Radsatz ist fertig.

Es handelt sich um Novatec Naben mit Kin Lin Felgen.
Gewicht liegt bei zusammen : 1028 g

Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen.

Zur Info ich bekomme einen Restposten Schwalbe MowJoe 20x2.0 . Wer welche haben möchte meldet sich bitte per PM bei mir. 

Ronny


----------



## zzeuzz (27. März 2015)

Es wird es wird


----------



## paradox (27. März 2015)

Cool, ich bin echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Wirst du noch die Rahmen entsprechend farblich mit Buchstaben usw bekleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (27. März 2015)

Wollte ich eigentlich aber was genau steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## zzeuzz (27. März 2015)




----------



## paradox (27. März 2015)

Sind das LX V-Brakes?


----------



## Fisch123 (27. März 2015)

Was ist das für eine Gabel und was wiegt sie?


----------



## zzeuzz (27. März 2015)

Das sind avid single digit 7. Gabel wiegt 600 g und ist von kubikes. Da sind aber ca 50 g Lack drauf.


----------



## zzeuzz (29. März 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## zzeuzz (29. März 2015)

wir haben ein rolling chassis. aber auch neue herausforderungen. die 2,0er reifen sind zu breit. ich werde wohl auf kenda k block mit 1,75 umschwenken müssen, da keine mow joes in 1,85 zu finden sind.
jetzt hatte ich mich so gefreut, dass ich nochmal 25 Stück der 2,0er bekommen habe und nun passen die nicht. arg. sehr ärgerlich

das oranger der gabel passt leider nicht ganz so gut wie das lila.


----------



## track94 (29. März 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> gelöscht


Warum


----------



## zzeuzz (29. März 2015)

Frage selber beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (29. März 2015)

Mit den Reifen, hättest mal jemand fragen sollen die schon Poison Rahmen aufgebaut haben.
Wiegt jetzt was das Teil?


----------



## trifi70 (29. März 2015)

Vorne sollten die 2.0er MJ passen, oder? Also brauchste nur 2 für hinten. Muss ma kucken, ob ich 2 1,85er noch im Lager habe. Zur Not Alternativen wählen: Black Jack billig, Kenda SB8 im mittleren Bereich oder Maxxis DTH teuer... für hinten sollten die auch mit dem reduzierten Profil noch ok sein, leicht sind sie ajF.


----------



## zzeuzz (29. März 2015)

Vorn passt. Ich teste mal den kenda. Wiegt so wie es jetzt dort steht 7,1 kg


----------



## Fisch123 (29. März 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Vorn passt. Ich teste mal den kenda. Wiegt so wie es jetzt dort steht 7,1 kg


Also ohne Kette, Griffe, Bremshebel usw.


----------



## zzeuzz (29. März 2015)

Japp ohne die drei Teile. Die Reifen wiegen halt 800 g. Knappe 500g werden dazu kommen.


----------



## zzeuzz (8. April 2015)

Puh, ich verzweifle hier bald. Irgendwie ist es unmöglich in Deutschland einen Kenda Small Block 8 oder K-Rad (905) in 20x1,75 zu kaufen. Wer kann helfen? ich habe so ziemlich jeden Großhändler diesbezüglich kontaktiert. Gibts nicht braucht keiner sind die Aussagen.......
Problem ist ich will nicht nur einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo_Neandonly (8. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> wir haben ein rolling chassis. aber auch neue herausforderungen. die 2,0er reifen sind zu breit. ich werde wohl auf kenda k block mit 1,75 umschwenken müssen, da keine mow joes in 1,85 zu finden sind.



Ich hab 1,85er  Mow Joes gestern beim Hollandbikeshop bestellt, laut deren System sind die da verfügbar. Ist zwar nicht Deutschland aber fast. Holland ist fast wie Bayern, sprechen en komischen Dialekt und haben nen eigenen König... Die Pakete von dort kommen aber problemlos an.

Dir hab ich anscheinend gestern nen 2,0 Mow Joe in der Bucht abgekauft. 
Ich bau auch gerade ein Ethanol auf, der Rahmen lieg schon fast 2 Jahre hier rum. Und dann kommt halt vorne der 2,0er rein und hinten der 1,85er Mow Joe wenn hinten nix breiteres passt.


----------



## zzeuzz (8. April 2015)

Hast du mal eine Adresse von dem Shop in Holland?


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Puh, ich verzweifle hier bald. Irgendwie ist es unmöglich in Deutschland einen Kenda Small Block 8 oder K-Rad (905) in 20x1,75 zu kaufen. Wer kann helfen? ich habe so ziemlich jeden Großhändler diesbezüglich kontaktiert. Gibts nicht braucht keiner sind die Aussagen.......
> Problem ist ich will nicht nur einen


'n K-Rad hätt ich liegen, im Neuzustand vom Funtrailer demontiert... Aber sonderlich leicht ist der nicht?! Dann lieber Black Jack, oder?


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (8. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Hast du mal eine Adresse von dem Shop in Holland?



de.*hollandbikeshop*.com


----------



## zzeuzz (8. April 2015)

Der K Rad soll unter 350g wiegen. Hatte aber nie einen in der Hand. Der Black Jack ist doch auch super schwer


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2015)

Nachgeschaut: K-Rad 905 20x1.95 (also etwas breiter und Drahtversion!) wiegt 485g. Deswegen hatte ich alternativ den BJ vorgeschlagen. Der ist billig und leicht verfügbar, aber in der Tat auch nicht viel leichter. Wenn Du den Kenda in 1.75 Breite und Faltversion irgendwo bekommst und er dann wirklich nur 325 wiegt, wärs sicher ok. Aber ich fürchte fast, die Angabe ist ein Fehler... Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen: MJ, Shredda, Maxxis DTH, teils schwer zu kriegen, teuer noch dazu.


----------



## zzeuzz (9. April 2015)

Warum lügen die Hersteller nur immer. Das zieht sich echt durch die gesamte Branche.....


----------



## Fisch123 (9. April 2015)

Im hollandshop gibt es Mow Joe`s .
Die kosten 24,95€. Ob das faltbare sind, keine Ahnung.


----------



## zzeuzz (9. April 2015)

ja ich habe die schon angeschrieben.schauen wir mal


----------



## doriuscrow (10. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Das sind avid single digit 7. Gabel wiegt 600 g und ist von kubikes. Da sind aber ca 50 g Lack drauf.


Könntest du mal die Einbauhöhe der Gabel durchgeben? Habe gerade unser Centurion zerlegt und ein 1,2Kg Stahlmonster entdeckt ...
Edit: selbst gefunden - 345mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (11. April 2015)

Das sind 34 cm. Eine habe ich auch noch da


----------



## Baumbaer (13. April 2015)

Hi, ich hab vor circa einem Monat bei gamssports auf Ebay noch Mow Joes in 20x1.85 geordert, waren auch relativ günstig. Er sagte er hätte noch 10 Stck. Eventuell sind da noch welche da. 
http://www.ebay.de/usr/gamssports


----------



## zzeuzz (13. April 2015)

Danke Ich frage mal. Ich bekommen jetzt kenda small block 8 in 1,75


----------



## paradox (13. April 2015)

ist der rahmen so schmal das ihr so dünne reifen nehmen müsst? ist doch dann eher ne fehlproduktion, oder habe ich hier was verpasst?


----------



## zzeuzz (13. April 2015)

2.0 geht nicht. 1,85 würde aber gehen


----------



## doriuscrow (13. April 2015)

Was ist mit dem Kenda K-Rad in breiter als 2" und Faltversion? Gibt's den irgendwo in Dtld zu kaufen oder nur auf der Kenda-Homepage?


----------



## zzeuzz (13. April 2015)

Hat absolut niemand. Ich habe alle Großhändler abgeklappert.  Offenbar gibt es keinen Markt


----------



## doriuscrow (13. April 2015)

Schade, dann werde ich wohl ein weiteres mal über meinen Schatten springen müssen und zwei "dicke" Mow Joes kaufen... zum Glück hat da jemand noch paar rumliegen


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (13. April 2015)

Nachdem der Holländer die 1,85er Mow Joe doch nicht liefern konnte hab ich sie beim Franzosen bestellt und der hat schon verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (17. April 2015)

Es kann weiter gehen. 320g pro Reifen ist eine Ansage


----------



## lespaul1 (17. April 2015)

Bin ich gespannt ob du sauber monitert bekommst. Meine auf meinen 26" Alltagsrad wollen einfach nicht sauber rund laufen.


----------



## trifi70 (17. April 2015)

Du scheinst kartonweise bestellt zu haben.  Wie wäre in etwa ein Verkaufspreis für Mindermengen? Hab die noch nicht wo gesehen...


----------



## Fisch123 (17. April 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Du scheinst kartonweise bestellt zu haben.  Wie wäre in etwa ein Verkaufspreis für Mindermengen? Hab die noch nicht wo gesehen...


Der ist gewerblich und Großabnehmer!


----------



## zzeuzz (17. April 2015)

Die Kosten 25€ und ich habe eine ganze Woche gebraucht um welche zu organisieren.
Sind auch im Bikemarkt


----------



## Fisch123 (17. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Die Kosten 25€ und ich habe eine ganze Woche gebraucht um welche zu organisieren.
> Sind auch im Bikemarkt


und bei ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (17. April 2015)

Wir wollen alle unser Geld verdienen


----------



## Fisch123 (17. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Wir wollen alle unser Geld verdienen


so sehe ich das genauso! hier aber einige nicht.


----------



## trifi70 (17. April 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Der ist gewerblich und Großabnehmer!


Deswesche frag ich ihn ja. Dass sie im Bikemarkt sind, habe ich nicht gesehen (schau da selten rein). Und wie gesagt: man bekommt die nicht an jeder Ecke hinterhergeworfen...


----------



## zzeuzz (18. April 2015)

Bike Nr1 in ist fertig. Das gute Stück wiegt 7440. Geschaltet wird mittels einer XT 10fach in Verbindung mit der 11-36 SLX Kassette. Ich habe mich bewusst für die SLX entschieden, da diese nur ganz 15 g mehr als eine XT wiegt. 

Die Laufräder wurden mit Kinlin Felgen und Novatec Rennradnaben aufgebaut.

Gesteuert wird mittels einem auf 52 cm gekürzten KCNC Lenker welcher mit einem 50 mm KCNC Vorbau montiert ist. 

Gebremst wird mit der Avid Single Digit 7 und den Speed Dial Bremshebeln. 

Ich habe sehr auf Leichtgängigkeit geachtet und daher nur hochwertige Komponenten verbaut.

Schaltzughüllen und Züge stammen von Shimano.

P.S. das Rad steht zum Verkauf, da die Zwillinge sich für etwas anderes entschieden haben.


----------



## track94 (18. April 2015)

Ist der Preis verhandelbar kommt mir etwas hoch vor  oder ist es ein Verschreiberle ..ohne deine Arbeit schmälern zu wollen ;-)


----------



## zzeuzz (18. April 2015)

Der Preis soll nur polarisieren. 

Ist natürlich unrealistisch.


----------



## track94 (18. April 2015)

Das tut er


----------



## zzeuzz (18. April 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal aus Spaß das Rad von einem anderen Kind gewogen. Mit Federgabel wiegt das glatte 14 kg. Unklar


----------



## trifi70 (18. April 2015)

So ein Aufwand. Diese undankbaren Gören.  Was ist es geworden? Ein Cube von der Stange?


----------



## zzeuzz (18. April 2015)

Viel schlimmer,  irgendein gebrauchter Müll. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (18. April 2015)

Lass es doch einfach im Laden stehen als Anschauungsobjekt, dass hat aber doch auch schon Spaß gemacht,  oder?
Mir geht es jedenfalls so. Da macht man sich nen Kopp und dann will es keiner.
Andere Eltern sind nicht so beklobt wie wir und geben so viel Geld für ihre Kids aus.


----------



## zzeuzz (18. April 2015)

Ach ich bin zuversichtlich. Ich kenne reichlich Kinder die sich darum reißen würden.


----------



## Fisch123 (18. April 2015)

Klar, kennen ich auch aber ob die Eltern den Betrag auch zahlen würden wage ich zu bezweifeln!


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Die Laufräder wurden mit Kinlin Felgen und Novatec Rennradnaben aufgebaut.


Wie passen denn die 130er Naben in den Hinterbau? Bin mir bei meinem LRS immer noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich einfach LX-Naben nehme und mich über den geringen Preis freue oder etwas mehr investiere und nochmal mind. 100gr spare ... und dabei bin ich auch schon über die Novatecs für's Rennrad gestolpert!


----------



## zzeuzz (19. April 2015)

Ich habe ganz einfach zwei 2mm m10 Unterlegscheiben auf die nabe geschoben. Das paßt super.


----------



## doriuscrow (19. April 2015)

Na klar, wenn das die Achse hergibt ist das natürlich die naheliegendste und einfachste Lösung!


----------



## zzeuzz (19. April 2015)

Sagt mal gibt es ordentliche Seitenständer für die 20 Zoll Bikes. Vielleicht sogar was nicht aus Kruppstahl?


----------



## cbert80 (19. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibt es ordentliche Seitenständer für die 20 Zoll Bikes. Vielleicht sogar was nicht aus Kruppstahl?


Ich hab den hier.
http://www.hebie.de/parken/hinterbau-fahrradstaender/ax/618/


----------



## paradox (19. April 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/Fahrrad-Seitenständer-verstellbar-12-20-Alu-silber/dp/B006OMW3NK

Gibbet auch bei Hartje, leicbt und schön, vorallem aber günstig, wenn Mittelständer geht.

Habe ich früher immer sehr gerne verkauft und verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (19. April 2015)

geht nur am hinterbau


----------



## track94 (19. April 2015)

Ich hab den Lilliput X act Hinterbaust. ca. 160 gr am 20" Pepper verbaut und er tut seinen Dienst


----------



## zzeuzz (19. April 2015)

160 g ist be Ansage


----------



## zzeuzz (21. April 2015)

Ständer habe ich bestellt. Mal sehen ob die was taugen.

Das Rad hat sich nun mein Sohn unter den Nagel gerisssen 

Sein SuperB werde ich mal wieder schick machen und dann veräußern. 

Ich habe jetzt noch eine X0 Kassette und eine KMC Kette sowie MuckyNutz und Licht verbaut. 
Die Wage steht jetzt bei 7,3 kg und mein Sohn ist happy. Das ist mir einfach jeden Cent wert. 

Erst gestern bin ich mit 3 Jungs (5-6 Jahre) eine kleine Tour von 10 km gefahren. Mein Sohn mit dem neuen blauen, sein Freund mit seinem "alten schweren 8,5 kg"  superb Rad und ein Kumpel mit seiner 14 kg Schüssel. Der Kleine tat mir echt leid. Die Bremsen und die Schaltung an diesem "von der Stange" Rad gehen so schwer, dass er diese überhaupt nicht bedienen kann. Die Folge ist, er schaltet in einen Gang und verbleibt dann in diesem. Bremsen bergab geht gar nicht.


----------



## zzeuzz (23. August 2015)

Ich habe die es endlich mal fertig gebaut. 

7550 g so wie es dort steht


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. August 2015)

Sehr schön und leicht, farblich hübsch abgestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (24. August 2015)

Also auf Insta sind die Bilder schicker


----------



## zzeuzz (24. August 2015)

Ich mach mal ordentliche wenn ich dazu komme


----------



## zzeuzz (5. November 2015)

Das Rad steht aktuell zum Verkauf. Mein Sohn ist es ca 3 km gefahren. Teileliste auf Anfrage. Bei Interesse bitte anrufen 035015167228
Gewicht sind 7505g

Ronny


----------

